# My Student visa take so long, why?



## Mean17 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi... I applied for Australia student visa since 22 July until now I haven't received any news from embassy, could you please tell me why? My case is kinda different from other as I apply for Diploma and Bachelor of Nursing but I have hepatic B ( but it's not active because i got it from my mom). Could it be a reason that it take so long to get my visa? Or i might reject because of my hepatic?


----------



## Ektachauhann (Sep 8, 2017)

Even my visa is taking so long. I've applied of bachelors of commerce on 21 July. I'll turn 18 on 10th September. When can I expect my visa ? It's been a long time already. Usually embacy takes 4-6 weeks to respond for visa. But I've not received any response yet. What do I do ? Is there anyways I can get any information regarding my visa ?


----------



## Studyinternational (May 29, 2017)

There are several reasons why your visa processing is taking time. Some of them can be:

1)The embassy requires further information- in this case, you will be contacted shortly.
2)There are some errors in your application and the embassy is making further investigation. 
3)Due to some uncertain circumstances which requires more assessment time. 

Everyone's application gets assessed at different durations, however, you dont have to panic if you dont get a response quickly. You also have the option to track your visa application, you can consult with the educational consultant with whom you applied for the respective visa.


----------



## Shad_1989 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mean17 said:


> Hi... I applied for Australia student visa since 22 July until now I haven't received any news from embassy, could you please tell me why? My case is kinda different from other as I apply for Diploma and Bachelor of Nursing but I have hepatic B ( but it's not active because i got it from my mom). Could it be a reason that it take so long to get my visa? Or i might reject because of my hepatic?


Hey Mean17 - any news on your visa?


----------



## Vergil (Aug 24, 2018)

Was your student visa finally accepted?


----------



## Mean17 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi everyone... sorry for late reply. Yes I passed. Now I already study in Melbourne. Thank for asking 💕


----------



## kristinesalazar (Nov 23, 2018)

Mean17 said:


> Hi everyone... sorry for late reply. Yes I passed. Now I already study in Melbourne. Thank for asking &#128149;


That's great!


----------

